# sometimes you just dont want to be stuck in the house cleaning



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

but I have let my house get a bit out of hand since Iv been sick. Iv been up since 6 putting off cleaning and just wasting my day, the sun is shinning, I would love to get outside and enjoy the day so Im going to do flyladys home rescue and spend 10 minutes on each room and get it overwith. Then I can enjoy the day without worrying that company might drop by or feeling guilty. Anyone want to join me? Im starting with the bedroom and bathrooms
master bedroom:
picking up dirty cloths and putting them in the hall to be taken to utilty room when I head that way
shaking out bedding and remaking bed
shaking out bedsiiide rugs and sweeping floor
quick pickup of dresser tops,make sure closets and dresser drawers are closed
open windows to air out


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ok I got sidetracked for a minute  starting on bedroom now then Ill post the next job


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ok one room down  next is the bathroom
I feel kinda silly talking to myself here,lol but I really need the motivation today and it always seems to make cleaning go faster when you feel like your doing it with someone else a df and me sued to clean our houses together while on the phone we used handsets to keep our hands free and it went so much faster doing it that way. She works mornings now so we dont get to do it much but sometimes we still tackle the big jobs together
Bathroom:
wipe counter
wipe mirror
swipe anything that needs it in tub and shower
clean toilet inside and around
empty trash
gather any cloths and put in hall
sweep and damp mop floor
quick straighten towels in closet


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

bathroom is done and got the office picked up since the br didnt take 10 minutes
frontroom is pretty well clean so Ill just sweep and feather dust ( that will take 10 minutes ) it then move on to the kitchen:
reboot dishwasher
empty trash
wipe counters
clean sink
sweep since we will be in and out all day Im going to skip mopping bb in 20!


----------



## rosemomof3 (Apr 27, 2007)

congrats!! you have given me the "courage" to do it here in OK today......... thanks


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ok got a little off track, had to write some checks for hubby, made a few ssandwhihes for everyone and sat to eat and talk with hubby kitchen is done rec room is next ill make my list in a sec


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rosemomof3 said:


> congrats!! you have given me the "courage" to do it here in OK today......... thanks


 glad it got you moving  post and let me know where your at


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, I'm getting up and starting on my kitchen! I got up with great energy this morning, but made the mistake of getting on the computer, and here I still am, hours later. Time to get up and DO! Thanks for the push.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, kitchen is done, and I even cleaned and refilled the cat boxes in the utility and gave shots to one of the baby goats in my pen in the house. Found a broken glass of Crystal Light under the kitchen table - that is waiting for dd to clean up (her glass, and her fault for leaving it out). Also finally got dd pulled out of bed - she was up too late again last night. Dishwasher emptied and refilled, counters wiped, floor swept, scraps given to dog with her dog food, cats fed, etc. Looks good again.

On to the utility, a load of wash and cleaning up outside the back door. Back as soon as I'm done with that!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Okay, kitchen is done, and I even cleaned and refilled the cat boxes in the utility and gave shots to one of the baby goats in my pen in the house. Found a broken glass of Crystal Light under the kitchen table - that is waiting for dd to clean up (her glass, and her fault for leaving it out). Also finally got dd pulled out of bed - she was up too late again last night. Dishwasher emptied and refilled, counters wiped, floor swept, scraps given to dog with her dog food, cats fed, etc. Looks good again.
> 
> On to the utility, a load of wash and cleaning up outside the back door. Back as soon as I'm done with that!



it really doesnt take long does it? Sometimes its just a matter of getting started and I figure I can do anything for 10 minutes at a time even if its something I really dont want to do,lol. Sorry I stopped posting I had to make a run over to my mils since she wasnt feeling good. then we drove to a goat dairy farm to see if they had any nubians up for sale


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I got a little side-tracked. The utility is done, laundry is washing, and the other baby goat's been wormed, cocci treated, given BoSe and penicillin, so both babies are done for the day - just need their pen cleaned and Abby's giving them baths today! I'm happy with how the house looks now, so I get to go out and play!

Who's next?


----------



## rosemomof3 (Apr 27, 2007)

the kitchen cleaned and the living room cleaned..... but then the kids sick bug caught me and i had to take a nap... so towmorrow will be more!!! thanks guys for the inspiration!!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Well, I had plans to work inside and outside - can you believe it was in the upper 70's today here?!!? 

But my sister-in-law and her son are here, and my mother-in-law decided that we should all go to the natural history museum in Norman today. I told sis I wasn't sure I wanted to go, so then it was "well, I'd love to take the boys but we won't all fit in my car" from Mom. Then I volunteered my car, but ended up getting guilted into going too. Grr. 

Oh well, she's making up for it by having all the boys spend the night at her house tonight. Maybe I can get something done this evening!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Well, I got a little side-tracked. The utility is done, laundry is washing, and the other baby goat's been wormed, cocci treated, given BoSe and penicillin, so both babies are done for the day - just need their pen cleaned and Abby's giving them baths today! I'm happy with how the house looks now, so I get to go out and play!
> 
> Who's next?


 wtg! hope you enjoy the well earned play time


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

rosemomof3 said:


> the kitchen cleaned and the living room cleaned..... but then the kids sick bug caught me and i had to take a nap... so towmorrow will be more!!! thanks guys for the inspiration!!


sorry the bug got ya. hope it doesnt last long


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Christine in OK said:


> Well, I had plans to work inside and outside - can you believe it was in the upper 70's today here?!!?
> 
> But my sister-in-law and her son are here, and my mother-in-law decided that we should all go to the natural history museum in Norman today. I told sis I wasn't sure I wanted to go, so then it was "well, I'd love to take the boys but we won't all fit in my car" from Mom. Then I volunteered my car, but ended up getting guilted into going too. Grr.
> 
> Oh well, she's making up for it by having all the boys spend the night at her house tonight. Maybe I can get something done this evening!



dont you just love it when you get volunteered? hope you cath up tonight


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

well Im heading to bed really early I plan on going to trade day tomorrow and looking at the farm animals and I want to get an early start. It helped to make a list and clean on the clock. I think Ill do it again Monday  Hope I get to clean with ya'll again


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It really does help to have someone to clean with! I had fun working outside the rest of the afternoon - I planted mums, fed and watered all the animals, and cleaned up the rest of the junk I had sitting ourside the back door - pots of frozen back plants that needed the dirt shaken out into a tub for planting my lettuce in this winter, pots cleaned and stacked for return to my tomato supplier - cleaned the big dog crate I had kept a chicken in, and raked up the whole area. I weeded most of a flower bed, and I spent some time in the vegetable garden digging potatoes and replanting the little ones for next year. I did more picking up throughout the yard and barn yard, and burned papers and trash. I groomed my favorite mare and just hung out with the goaties and Holly-dog. Got lots of good exercise and had a nice afternoon in the sunshine. Now I have brownies in the oven and a load of wash in the dryer, another one in the washer, and the dishwasher is drying. Not bad.


----------



## redd (Oct 22, 2007)

uggggggggggggg ive been up since 7 and it is now 10:42 and ive done nothing every room needs picked up and its warm today so i need to get in the building and pull out the christmas stuff but my get up and go got up and left me


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I am mentally cleaning my house in my mind... mentally folding laundry... mentally scrubbing the potty... Does that count??

I "actually" made black bean soup and onion rings for lunch, though. It's hard to mentally cook and eat!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I've done two loads of laundry, washed a sinkful of dishes after breakfast and went to church. Soaked the MB toilet while at church.

I'll next spray the MB counter and let it work while I scrub the toilet. My goal is to straighten up the mess in every main floor room so that cleaning can commence.


----------



## redd (Oct 22, 2007)

well its 2pm im proud of myself got all the christmas lights hung on the house and around the fence still gotta put up the candy canes . the neighbors have been watching me out there windows lol guess they thought i lost my mind couple of em ventured out i told em i would sit in my window when its 20 outside and there putting up lights and laugh at em the lady across the road is trying to get her husband to put up there lights now ..and the house looks like world war 3 went off in here ill get it tomorrow after work....maybe


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Murron said:


> I am mentally cleaning my house in my mind... mentally folding laundry... mentally scrubbing the potty... Does that count??
> 
> I "actually" made black bean soup and onion rings for lunch, though. It's hard to mentally cook and eat!



lol sounds like my kind of cleaning!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I got nothing done in the house today so tomorrow Ill have to start all over agaiin. BUt I did get al kinds of critters today,goats,rabbits and hens so its worth a dirty house


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

redd said:


> well its 2pm im proud of myself got all the christmas lights hung on the house and around the fence still gotta put up the candy canes . the neighbors have been watching me out there windows lol guess they thought i lost my mind couple of em ventured out i told em i would sit in my window when its 20 outside and there putting up lights and laugh at em the lady across the road is trying to get her husband to put up there lights now ..and the house looks like world war 3 went off in here ill get it tomorrow after work....maybe


sounds like a productive day enjoy your lights


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Congrats on getting so much accomplished. I did nothing today. Spent most of the day outside enjoying the nice weather. I love this time of year when it's plenty warm enough to be out, but not to hot so I can get a lot done. But today I got nothing done, just enjoyed the grandkids and the baby goats playing. 

Hey, everyone needs a day off every now and then.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Today's going to be a busy one here. I need to clean the house,wash cloths, clean the barn,help dh build a chicken coop, buy groceries, and pay a few bills and figure out whats for supper. Im going to hit the house first , start laundry and try to be done by 8:00 then go feed the critters and decide on the next job.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

go the house part over. Gonna take a little bit of a rest then hit the barn.


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Sunday Mitchell and I worked in the chicken pen. We pulled the nests off the wall and cleaned them out, and I cut some scrap plywood we had lying around and used it for a backing on the nests. They have hung on the 2 x 4 studs for years, but it made a perfect highway for mice and snakes to get into the nests. With the backing on, we shouldn't have such a problem with unwanted visitors! 

I also put a hook on one of the ceiling joists and hung up a bucket light that papaw made for us, and set the timer. In the past, giving the chickens a little extra light in the evenings has given us more eggs during the winter months.

We cleaned the floor and spread straw under the roosts, and put fresh straw in the nests. Mitchell is happy - he bought a book on chickens a couple of weeks ago, and now he's been telling me how to raise them!

Today I finally get a day mostly at home - so I'd better get to work!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey, Christine, I spent Tuesday cleaning out the chicken house, too! I scooped out all the old bedding, chiseled the hard stuff off the floor, and put in fresh shavings. Swept down all the walls and put fresh hay in the nests. I am having a problem with the hens trying to roost on the edges of the nests and getting poop in the nests (makes for messy eggs). I need to figure out a sloped cover over the nests or just build some new nest boxes. Anyway, I took all that lovely bedding and spread in on my lawn, which sorely needs the nutrients. I also fixed the light in their house so that they have enough light to get their rate of lay up. I moved the feed hopper and filled the oystershell pan, and generally got everything all pretty in there. I'm letting my hens free range right now, since the garden is done for the year and I'm seeing a few baby slugs around. By the time I close them all back in their house and yard, the slugs will be history! I want to do some further repairs to the back wall of the hen house and put up new posts and wire to expand the chicken pen, as well as putting up the stronger bird netting over the top. Now I just need more good weather to get all that done.

In between wind storms, I have done a ton of work outside the last 4 days, lots of gardening (weeding the flowerbeds,etc) before winter sets in, working on cleaning the manure pack out of the barn, and continuing to do general cleanup outside. I've even managed to keep most of the house under control...but today I just don't feel like doing anything...it's gloomy and gray outside, windy and raining, and I just feel like sitting here on the computer or reading a good story. Not very productive, but I need a day off. Anyone want to clean with me in the morning?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

hi ladies
I cant seem to get moving this morning. I gotta gett the house picked up and go get food before the weekend rush, and plan on doing it today after my gd's are picked up. christine,manygoatsnmore bless y'alls hearts you have been busy!


----------

